# Another Rookwurst Recipe



## Kabana&Cheese (Jun 24, 2006)

This is from a site I will provide a link below.  I have enjoyed cooking and eating Rookwurst & Sauerkraut so much from this site here that I got excited to find another Rookwurst recipe.

*Spaghetti with Rookwurst and Mustard*
*INGREDIENTS* 375g Hans Rookwurst, sliced
250g spaghetti
2 onions, chopped
2 garlic cloves, chopped
1 cup dry white wine
1 1/2 cups cream
2 tablespoons grain mustard
¼ cup chopped parsley
parmesan cheese to garnish

*METHOD* Cook spaghetti in plenty of boiling water for 10-12 minutes.
Meanwhile, saute chopped onions and garlic in some olive oil.
Add sliced Rookwurst and cook for 2-3 minutes.
Pour in wine and cook for 4-5 minutes.
Add cream and simmer for 8-10 minutes or until cream starts to thicken.
Stir in mustard, parsley and drained spaghetti.
Season with a little salt and pepper to taste.
Add parmesan cheese to garnish.

From:  http://consumer.hans.com.au/default.asp?p=3&item=18


----------

